# Road Wheelset Only 790 grams !



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of Extralite Hyperclimb E25 Tubular wheels? At 790grams for the wheelset they are the lightest road wheels I have ever seen. They are less than half the weight of my Zipp 404 Clinchers!

Open the link below, go to Road Components and the Hyperclimb E25.
http://www.extralite.com

The rims are Edge Carbon Fibre and the Hubs are by Extralite. At 1999 euro they are fairly expensive. I have never heard of edge rims before. Anyone else heard of this brand?

I am very tempted to buy these wheels, but am not sure how they will perform and am afraid they will fall apart, crack etc, due to them not being a mainstream brand such as Zipp, Mavic etc.

All opinions are welcome.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well these are 50grams lighter:

http://www.zencyclery.com/products/custom-wheelsets/enlightenment/


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Macilvennon said:


> Anyone ever heard of Extralite Hyperclim E25 Tubular wheels? At 790grams for the wheelset they are the lightest road wheels I have ever seen. They are less than half the weight of my Zipp 404 Clinchers!
> 
> Open the link below, go to Road Components and the Hyperclimb E25.
> http://www.extralite.com
> ...



Edge rims are by far the highest quality carbon fiber rims out there. Their rims compared to Reynolds and Zipp are light years ahead. What do you weigh and what is your intended use?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

go over to the fairwheelbikes.com forum-- they have the 608g wheelset posted.

Edit: here's the link: http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6612

608.8g to be exact.


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

I weight 70kg and intend to use the wheels for 50-80 mile road races. Some of the road races will have very long climbs.

Thanks,


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the super light build I would suggest.

Edge 1.25 hoops 24/28
Extralite SX hubset
Sapim Cxray spokes
weight 829 grams

The Hyperclimb is the exact same wheelset in 20/24 using the SP version of these hubs. I would suggest going 24/28 because even though your only about 70 kg the 1.25 rim is very light. The additional 8 spokes would make these wheels much more versatile and durable. The place where I think you would notice the biggest difference would be on technical downhills when your flying into sharp turns. If your wheels are too flexy they will feel a bit soft in hard turns and even though you made it up the climb in the fast group you may get dropped by them on the downhill. 

I picked Sapim Cxrays over Pillars for that same reason. The Pillars are much softer, do not go to the same tensions, and are much less durable than Sapims. It is worth the extra 44-52grams to go with a spoke that builds a superior wheel.

Here is the quote if your still considering 20/24.

Edge 1.25 hoops 20/24
Extralite SX hubset
Sapim Cxray spokes
weight 791 grams

These wheels built in 24/28 would not only be a climbing wheelset but they would be a good all around wheelset.


----------

